# Ich könnt heulen.Domains gehen nicht mehr.



## Distl (12. Januar 2003)

Hi, 

Ich habe auf meinem Server 3 Domains laufen. 
Alle 3 liefen wunderbar, bis ich Depp bei Domain 3 eine Subdomain angelegt habe. 
Jetzt kann ich weder die Haupt- noch die Subdomain aufrufen. 
Ich habe gelesen, dass man irgendwie den Bind dafür einrichten muss. Aber wie? 
Die anderen zwei laufen wie gewohnt wunderbar. 

Ausserdem habe ich Apache von Version 1.3.19 auf 1.3.27 upgedated und jetzt laufen die CGI Scripte nicht mehr. 
Es kommt die Meldung: 
Internal Server Error 

Das Perl Module liegt aber da, wo es verlangt wird: 

<IfModule mod_perl.c> 
Perlrequire /usr/include/apache/modules/perl/startup.perl 
PerlModule Apache::Registry 

<Location /perl> 

Auch habe ich schon alle Pfade asuprobiert. (#!/usr/bin/perl usw.) 

Oder muss ich Perl auch updaten? 

Errorlog meint: 

error: command not in docroot /home/www/site/html/cgi-bin/file.cgi 

Kann mir bitte jemand helfen? 

Danke und Gruss.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (13. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Distl _
> *Hi,
> 
> Ich habe auf meinem Server 3 Domains laufen.
> ...


Wie / Wo hast du die Subdomain angelegt? Rootserver von 1&1 ?
Ich denke, es wäre hilfreich, wenn du ein paar mehr Infos posten würdest.



> Ich habe gelesen, dass man irgendwie den Bind dafür einrichten muss. Aber wie?
> Die anderen zwei laufen wie gewohnt wunderbar.


DAS verstehe ich jedoch gar nicht. Wie willst du eine Subdomain erstellt haben, wenn du darauf tippst, dass Bind ein DNS-Server ist !?!?


----------



## Distl (17. Januar 2003)

es ist ein eigener serverder gehoust wird.
Ich habe irgendow gelesen das die Fehlermeldung 
error: command not in docroot /home/www/site/html/cgi-bin/file.cgi 
irgendwas mit suexec zu tun haben soll.

Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (17. Januar 2003)

> es ist ein eigener serverder gehoust wird.


gehoused != managed



> Ich habe irgendow gelesen das die Fehlermeldung
> error: command not in docroot /home/www/site/html/cgi-bin/file.cgi
> irgendwas mit suexec zu tun haben soll.
> 
> Kann mir jemand helfen?


http://www2.webhostlist.de/active/search.jsp?search=true&q=suexec&forums=-1&date=any&user=&range=10


----------



## danube (22. Januar 2003)

du musst deine httpd.conf datei editieren, wahrscheinlich ist da ein eintrag falsch....


----------

